# Dewalt DXGNR7000 generator and flickering lights



## Danny B. McGuire (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have a Dewalt DXGNR7000 generator and have it connected to my home using the 30 amp plug, a set of 30 amp breakers in my main panel, and an interlock. But when I use the generator to power my home, the lights dim and brighten about every 2 seconds. Also my UPS(battery backup systems on my electronics) click on and off at the same rate.

The generator is only showing 30% load and I'm not running any 220/240 volt items. I do have all my 20 amp breakers on, but I would think if it were overloaded, my breaker(s) would trip.

What do you think would be causing this rhythmic dip in power?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It's probably your UPS loading and unloading after it gives up on the power it sees coming in. My APC SmartUPS will not function on the output from my PowerMate 6000/7500 generator, and its sine wave is pretty clean. That Dewalt is a construction/industrial genset and may not have a clean output. It also has lots of negative reviews for premature failure.

Turn off the UPS and see if the cycling continues. Also, make sure your idle control is turned off; shouldn't have that enabled when connected to a house panel.


----------



## Danny B. McGuire (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------

